# A New Tenor to watch : Jose Simirella Romero



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks to Max DW who discovered this tenor singing in Il Corsaro, here is a little treat -- and he's got the looks too!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Forgive me. I posted to the wrong site.
However, it is worth my mistake.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

meh, but "meh" = "well above the current average", so I'll take it. My overall impression is something along the lines of "if Jerry Hadley only half way developed his voice".


----------

